# 34" Cottonwood



## CJ-7 (Aug 29, 2007)

I have a big 34" dbh cottonwood sitting on the property line with my neighbor between our houses, sand gravel soil about 10' above the water table. Probably 35' to the first branch, 105' to the top. Very straight single stem. It looks in good shape, but I have a lot of exposed roots in the lawn that I can start to see some decay. I expect that it is just a matter of time before it starts to decline. Is cottonwood (populus crapallovertheyardis) a wood that will stand the test of time if I invest in a standing carving? Any ideas for art other than the ever popular bear? What should I budget? Any one in SE Michigan recommended? Not looking for a high end carver, just someone with experience and a nice repitoire.


----------



## carvinmark (Aug 29, 2007)

Cottonwood is not a great choice for standing the test of time. I have several here that are 36" plus and I won't waiste my time unless they are to be for indoors,
Mark


----------



## buzz sawyer (Aug 29, 2007)

CJ-7 said:


> I have a big 34" dbh cottonwood sitting on the property line with my neighbor between our houses, sand gravel soil about 10' above the water table. Probably 35' to the first branch, 105' to the top. Very straight single stem. It looks in good shape, but I have a lot of exposed roots in the lawn that I can start to see some decay. I expect that it is just a matter of time before it starts to decline. Is cottonwood (populus crapallovertheyardis) a wood that will stand the test of time if I invest in a standing carving? Any ideas for art other than the ever popular bear? What should I budget? Any one in SE Michigan recommended? Not looking for a high end carver, just someone with experience and a nice repitoire.



Cottonwood bark is a popular carving media. Normally, a tree would be 48"+ dbh before the bark is thick enough to carve, but there can be exceptions. If the bark is 2" +, there is potential.


----------



## Ed*L (Aug 30, 2007)

carvinmark said:


> Cottonwood is not a great choice for standing the test of time. I have several here that are 36" plus and I won't waiste my time unless they are to be for indoors,
> Mark



Correct, Cottonwood will decay so fast you can almost watch it.
If it were me, I would it cut down and have it milled, Cottonwood makes beautiful solid wood paneling.

Ed


----------



## computeruser (Aug 30, 2007)

Ed*L said:


> Correct, Cottonwood will decay so fast you can almost watch it.
> If it were me, I would it cut down and have it milled, Cottonwood makes beautiful solid wood paneling.
> 
> Ed



+1.


----------

